# now 23 weeks and i swear gods working against me



## tanya29

my name is tanya and i am 23 weeks pregnant my waters broke about 3 weeks ago and i am trying to get my baby to 24 weeks so he is viable.i,m frightened and confused...and i feel real guilty i blame myself...its my body thats letting my son down...

i cannot get any answers from any of my consultants apart from its in gods hands and believe me thats all i do is prayer, cry , stay in bed constantly only getting up to use the toilet, so i dont put pressure on my uterus and make it contract... does anyone understand what i am going through cause all people keep saying to me is you need to pull yourself together but i just cant my life is in limbo...i have decided to call my son Dylan so no matter what at least when hes born hes got a name to go by not the so and so weeker...or tanyas baby...makes it sound all so impersonal...please prayer for him i live in hope him upstairs is listening...i dont even have a religion but im that scared i am willing to try anything...

went to the hospital today demanding to speak to a consultant to get some answers and i have been told its more than likely that even if i do get to 24 weeks my son is more than likely to be malformed as his limbs will not grow tidy with no waters...so i have to make the decision...once resuscitated at birth how much medical care there after i wish my son to receive in others words whether i want my son to have everything possible done to save him...or whether it would be best just to let him go...how can i be expected to make a decision like that do i be selfish and want to keep him alive because i cant bear to lose him...or do i do what is best for my son...i am absolutely heartbroken...

i also have to stay strong for my other 5 children aged 12,8,6,5,2 1/2 as they are really confused too...they expected a little brother to be coming home with mammy, people have said to me be happy u have 5 healthy children but i do not see how that makes a difference dylan is still my son and even tho not born yet he is still very much loved the same as my other kids...


----------



## Angel

Thankfully I hvae never been through what your going through and I must say I would be having the same feelings as you are,I just recently had a son born at 34 weeks, and I was feeling guilty like I had control over it.
Talk to your Doctors, demand answers,it's your child and your body you deserve to know all that there is to know.I wish you and your baby all the best.


----------



## turbo_mom

Oh hun they won't give you any meds? I really hope that you make it two weeks. My little one was born at 24 weeks 5 days old and she's doing amazing for a 24 weeker. SO if you make it to 24 weeks your LO has a great chance.
There are afew girls on here that had there waters break early so maybe they can help u a little beter. All I can say is good luck and try not to stress. Stay in bed and try to shower sitting down if u can and just limit your activities. It might be hard but it's for the best :hugs:


----------



## faith_may

I hope you make it to the 24 week, and even more. If you need anything let me know, you're not alone, we all are here to help you through this


----------



## tanya29

thanx evry1 helps to know i am not the only one thats been through this....


----------



## Samantha

Hi Tanya,

Please keep positive. I had a very early baby at 24 weeks and she is doing fine now but I do know of a baby that survived at 22 weeks. She weighed under a pound and she is a bouncing 2 year old now with absolutely no issues.

Dylan is a beautiful name. I really love it. Dylan seems to be hanging in there so keep strong for your little boy. 

Love
Sam


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tanya29

Samantha said:


> Hi Tanya,
> 
> Please keep positive. I had a very early baby at 24 weeks and she is doing fine now but I do know of a baby that survived at 22 weeks. She weighed under a pound and she is a bouncing 2 year old now with absolutely no issues.
> 
> Dylan is a beautiful name. I really love it. Dylan seems to be hanging in there so keep strong for your little boy.
> 
> Love
> Sam

thanks for this its stories like yours that shows there is hope for even the smallest of babies, i hope my baby is just as strong as yours 

tanya


----------



## cupcake

talk to bubs every day and tell it how important it is to stay inside 
wishing you lots of luck, hope you can go as long as possible.


----------



## tanya29

turbo_mom said:


> Oh hun they won't give you any meds? I really hope that you make it two weeks. My little one was born at 24 weeks 5 days old and she's doing amazing for a 24 weeker. SO if you make it to 24 weeks your LO has a great chance.
> There are afew girls on here that had there waters break early so maybe they can help u a little beter. All I can say is good luck and try not to stress. Stay in bed and try to shower sitting down if u can and just limit your activities. It might be hard but it's for the best :hugs:

its really nice to know miracles happen...they are terrors but well worth it tanya


----------



## Jenny

Wishing you all luck in the world hon, I hope this baby sticks as long as possible! :hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Samantha

Hi Tanya,

Miracles do happen and keep believing that. We built a website for our little girl Charlotte when she was just a few weeks old before we knew what the outcome would be. If you go back to the very early diary entries in July it tells how I was feeling right then. I felt a failure and was also very confused.

It may help you to view our website. The link is in my signature at the bottom of the page.

Love
Sam


----------



## leeanne

Wish you lots of luck and hope that everything turns out alright! :hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Bless you hun!.
Thoughts, love and prayers for you!.
I know its hard, but dont blame yourself!!.
Sometimes these things just happen... 
Your not alone.
xxx
_


----------



## doctordeesmrs

My thoughts are with you. Fingers crossed your little man holds on for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## luckyme225

I'll keep baby in my thoughts!


----------



## VanWest

Tanya My prayers are with you. I gave birth via C-Section on Jan 20th to a 29 week baby boy. So far he is pulling through. Does your hospital have a Level 3 NICU? :hugs:


----------



## elles28

Hoping & praying for your little Dylan :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tanya29

i have got a scan tomorrow to see whats happening but i am doubtful...my waters keep filling and emptying they are not staying put which is what they were hoping for...they are also going to check if dylan is growing...will let you all know tomorrow...thanks evry1...from me and dylan


----------



## faith_may

I hope everything goes well, I will keep praying for you and your baby


----------



## Samo

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow :hugs: i pray that baby Dylan will be alright and be a happy and healthy little boy.


----------



## Linzi

I think theres a lady on here whos waters broke at 19 weeks, she might be able to give you a bit more support :)

I really hope baby stays in there for as long as it can! Keep taking it easy hun. Dont let anyone tell you not to!

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck Tanya :hugs:

Linzi - I can't think who you mean! You sure? :D


----------



## elles28

Wobbles said:


> Good luck Tanya :hugs:
> 
> Linzi - I can't think who you mean! You sure? :D

Linzi is right I have read her posts Early_bump is her user name!

Tanya I am thinking of you xx


----------



## Newt

:hugs: I hope things work out, your in my thoughts


----------



## Linzi

elles28 said:


> Linzi is right I have read her posts Early_bump is her user name!
> 
> Tanya I am thinking of you xx

yeah sorry I couldn't remember her user name :oops:


----------



## tanya29

thanks for that il have to get in touch and find out how shes doing...and wish her al the best...all these little messages of support are really keeping my spirits up....thanks evry1...

love from tanya and dylan xxxxxxx


----------



## JamieX

I just read your post hun, hope you and your LO is doing fine....


----------



## Sarah88

Aw hun I feel for you! I thought I had a miscarriage at 8wks, that was hard enough for me, can't imagine what you're going through! I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your son.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'll pray for you tonight..... Good luck at the scan, I really wish you and your baby son all the best.


----------



## turbo_mom

Well I don't really have much that i can say to make anything better.
But this is a decision that you and OH have to make and really think about it. I honestly couldn't tell u waht I would do if I was in your situation. That is a pretty tough call to make and I think I would be devastated!!!
Maybe talk to some other specialists before you decide. See what others think and get some other input. How did the baby look in the scan? Was he growing normally? If everything looks normal maybe give yourself another week or two. Your baby could very well be OK.
But again it's your decision to make. Not the doctors or anyone else. I hope you do whats right. :(
good luck :hugs:


----------



## Mango

I'm sorry to hear you are going through this. You're in my prayers and I hope Dylan makes it through I agree that the decision you are being asked to make is very difficult. And anyone in your position would understandably be very very upset. Keep praying hun and I hope your spirits will be lifted soon. Hope you stay positive even though it's easier said than done.


----------



## Jenny

Wanted to give you a :hugs:. I honestly wouldn't know what to do in your situation. I hope everything turns out for the best :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

Oh Tanya, I am sorry lovely.

I cannot imagine what you are going through at the moment.

We are here for you always lovely xxxx


----------



## clairebear

sending u sticky thoughts xxx


----------



## faith_may

:hugs: I will keep praying for you and your baby


----------



## kateyspires

hijust wondering what happened in the end as im going through the same thing bt with rwins


----------

